# Recent order



## SteveTDCi

Just a :thumb: up for my recent order, placed yesterday, delivered today, hopefully its correct (i've not opened it yet :lol 

Its nice to see that despite the current circumstances businesses are carrying on as normal where possible. Oh and the thankyou email is a nice touch.


----------

